# Hoverfly



## Rui_Santos (Sep 12, 2018)

*Hoverfly from Brazil

Manual focus stacking
Canon 80D
EF 100mm F/2.8 Macro USM
Raynox MSN-202*




*Hoverfly* by Rui Oliveira Santos, no Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 12, 2018)

A fly's eyes are it's most captivating feature IMO. You have illustrated this perfectly. Great job.


----------



## BrentC (Sep 12, 2018)

Fantastic!


----------



## Jeff15 (Sep 12, 2018)

Very well shot.....


----------



## Donde (Sep 13, 2018)

Absolutely stunning close up.


----------



## windzup (Sep 29, 2018)

Amazing detail. What's your set up for such a detailed shot


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 30, 2018)

Wow


----------



## smoke665 (Sep 30, 2018)

Double wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

